# first heat?



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Can anyone tell me the aprox age that a female will have her first heat? I really cant remember how old Bella was its been so long ago. Flora was born on the 23rd of March 09 and i could be wrong but im sure shes showing signs already. i read in a book that its about 7 to 12 months but she seems a but 'advanced' anyway as she already has a lot of her adult teeth in or coming in. Im sure bella was at least 6 months till she got hers. 

Thanks for any help

Fiona


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

At least six months though some lines in Maltese don't come in until much later (around a year).


----------



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

Anywhere from 6mo. to over 1 year for the first heat. 

Teething begins at 4 to 5 months, and by 7 mos. is usually over, but toy breeds may have some retained puppy teeth that the Vet will need to remove. It's usually done when they are spayed or neutered.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bella was spayed a little past 11 months and she didn't go in to heat. But as others said, it will vary from dog to dog


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

In the U.S. responsible dog owners spay and neuter their pets. Most Malts are spayed or neutered at 6 months. I got Claire at 7 months and she was spayed two weeks later luckily before she went in to heat, as spaying before the first heat almost guarantees they won't get mammary cancer.

So, not too many people here have had experience with their Malts going in to heat unless they are breeders or showing their Malt.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Aug 16 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818401


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone tell me the aprox age that a female will have her first heat? I really cant remember how old Bella was its been so long ago. Flora was born on the 23rd of March 09 and i could be wrong but im sure shes showing signs already. i read in a book that its about 7 to 12 months but she seems a but 'advanced' anyway as she already has a lot of her adult teeth in or coming in. Im sure bella was at least 6 months till she got hers.
> 
> ...


It might be helpful for you to call Flora's breeder and ask her. She could probably tell you how old Flora's mom was when she had her first season and might be able to tell you when others related to Flora's mom also had their first season.

MaryH


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks very much for all your replies.

Hi MaryH  I will ask the breeder tomorrow. We are actually quite good friends now and the lady is going to have a litter from Flora one day so she will be very involved anyway. Floras mum is a sister of Bellas. 

K/C mom, i felt you were judging me a little there? when you said ''In the U.S. responsible dog owners spay and neuter their pets'' and ''So, not too many people here have had experience with their Malts going in to heat unless they are showing their Malt'' Ive spoken to a few before who have had litters so thought they would be very helpful. Its always hard to tell online, its easy to read somethig thats not there. Im not sure if you know as i know we havent ''chatted'' much before but a lot on here know tha my bella was never done due to her heart problem, and never will be either. When i got her she was only given a very max of 6 months to live but somehow, none of the vets know how but thanks to her daily medication is now 6 and a half. Her heart condition is very serious though, (as in, could drop down dead at any min) so obviously she couldnt be spayed as no vet (well none of the 4 ive never seen) will take the risk as it is very unlikey she would wake up again. 

The vet knows Flora is due to have 1 litter for the breeder i got her from, the lady has been breeding for over 40 years and posts on here too so she wont be getting done at the moment either. Thanks for your input though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Aug 17 2009, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818754


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks very much for all your replies.
> 
> ...


I was simply explaining why you may not get a lot of replies with the info you are looking for.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I plan on showing Ava. She is 11 months old now and has not gone into heat yet. It's something I'd rather not go through anyway.... :huh: . I don't want to risk her getting matts or knots, so I'm not planning on putting anything on her....


----------



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my first post on this sight (I just signed up). I am a new to the dog world as a whole and did a lot of research before welcoming Lola into our home. I read that it is best to spay around 6 months of age. We were talking with our vet about this and were told that there was no rush. Lola just turned 8 months and she has just entered into her heat cycle. I am kind of upset with the vet because we were planning to have her spayed next month. 

Before even getting Lola I made the decision that I definately wanted her spayed. I have no desire to breed her mostly because I don't know that I could ensure the safety of all of her puppies and I want her to be with me as long as possible. After seeing how it was going to be major surgery, I did get nervous, but I still want to go through with it. 

Does anyone know if the surgery will still be very beneficial for her now that she is in heat? I'm still going to go through with it, but I guess I just need some reassurance.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would wait for her to be out of heat for a few months before the surgery if that's possible for you. When they are in heat their uterus is engorged with blood making the surgery a bit more complicated. It can be done, but if its not a necessity, it will be easier on her to wait.


----------



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for that advice. I did not know it could be a potential problem. Obviously now that she has started there really isn't a rush and I would prefer to do it in the colder months anyways when she isn't dying to go outside and play!

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 28 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823385


> I would wait for her to be out of heat for a few months before the surgery if that's possible for you. When they are in heat their uterus is engorged with blood making the surgery a bit more complicated. It can be done, but if its not a necessity, it will be easier on her to wait.[/B]


----------

